# Regenwasser Zulauf-Verträglichkeit ??



## Teichforum.info (11. Sep. 2003)

Titel : Regenwasser -zulauf - Verträglichkeit ??? 


Ich habe mir für meinen Teich einen Regenwasserüberlauf gebaut und wollte nun mal hören was ich alles verkehrt gemacht habe .. 

Details: Den Regen von meinem Häuschen (8x10m + Carport 9x5 m) kann ich wahlweise über Regentonnen (4 x 150 Liter) in meinen Teich laufen lassen. 
Nun habe ich in diesem Jahr (wahrscheinlich wie viele) grünes Wasser gehabt. 
Da ich auch sehr viele Rhododendren habe und eigentlich immer Wasser brauche ,liegt eine weitere Pumpe im Teich und wird ab und zu zur Bewässerung mitherangezogen 
--es geht leider kein Brunnen (30 m tief+ zu teuer) 
2. Wasseruhr liegt bei uns bei ca.250 Euro + Gebühr von 24 Euro /Jahr 
Mein Teich ca 5x8 m mit einem kleinen Bachlauf,der zudem über einen selbstgebauten Filter läuft --betrieben von einer alte Teichpumpe (wird wohl 2004 ausgewchselt wg. zu hohem Stromverbrauch) außerdem läuft am Tage eine Heissner Pumpe für die Sauerstoffzufuhr 
Fischbesatz : beinhaltet ca 12 Goldorfen Bitterlinge und ähnliche + 10-15 junge Nachwuchsfische(eigene Zucht!!) 
meine 4 __ Frösche haben den letzten Winter leider nicht überlebt. ein paar Spitzhornschnecken und einen Molch habe vor kurzen mal gesehen . Außerdem kommt mein Igel "Moses" ab und zu mal vorbei. 
Pflanzen : eine gr. Seerose , 3 kl.Seerosen , __ Schilf ohne Kolben(ärgert mich-- weiß aber nicht warum ) __ Binsen Wasseriris,ein paar Tannenwedel und neuerdings ein wenig __ Wasserstern 
und einige diverse nicht benannte Pflanzen 

Wie kann ich den Wasserhaushalt zum guten beeinflussen ???? 

Habe auch Gerstenstroh im Teich / meine Überlegung mit Kupfersulfat und Schwefeläure habe ich eigentlich auch zu den Akten gelegt ----ist mir doch zu unsicher in der Dosierung.. 


Zitronensäue ??? zur Wasserbeeinflussung ??? welche Kosten und wo bekommt man soetwas?? 


freue mich auf viele Nachrichten 



Ps: interessiere mich für einen Eisfreihalter gesehen bei Quelle für 17,99 230 V 2,5 W 10 m Luftschlauch mit Ausströmerstein und 40 cm Styropor ---hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit gemacht positiv oder negativ ??? 

Tschüß liebe Teichfreunde Euer Walter Nilges


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Walter,

nee, geht nicht darum was Du "alles" falsch gemacht hast. Regenwasser ist aus meiner Sicht nur ein wenig kitzelig.

Zunächst: Jeder Teich bekommt im Laufe der Zeit jede Menge Regenwasser mit. Er wird deshalb immer kalkärmer, weicher, das Säurebindungsvermögen nimmt ab. Dem kann man jedoch durch Aufkalken begegnen. Indem man das Wasser z.B. über Muschelkalk laufen lässt (den Ratschlag habe ich noch von Jens). JBL macht Werbung mit einem entsprechenden Mittel - habe aber keine Erfahrung damit.

Regenwasser hat andererseits den Vorteil, leicht sauer zu sein, und drückt damit den pH-Wert.

Bei der Einleitung von Regenwasser, das vom Dach genommen wird, gibt es indessen ein ganz anderes Thema, was unmittelbar gar nichts mit der eigentlichen Wasserqualität zu tun hat: Auf dem Dach lagern sich jede Menge Nährstoffe und ggf. Schadstoffe ab bzw. werden dem Wasser dort beigefügt. Vogelkot, Staub, humose Stoffe, verrottendes Laub, Blütenpollen - alles das wird mit dem Regenwasser abgewaschen und gelangt in den Teich. Es ist deshalb gut, wenn man diese Stoffe zuerst abwaschen lässt und allenfalls für die Bewässerung von Rabatten und Bäumen verwendet. Es sollte deshalb in speziellen Tonnen, die nicht in den Teich entleert werden gesammelt werden. Erst das Wasser vom sauberen Dach (das dann aber auch nicht durch z.B. Kupfer-Abfallrohere fliessen sollte) sollte für die Teichbefüllung genommen werden und ist dann auch geeignet. Zur "Umschaltung" gibt es wohl geeignete Ventile, ggf. muss man sie sich bauen. Der Regen selbst wäscht noch einmal Schadstoffe aus der Luft (weshalb er z.B. sauer ist). Ich würde deshalb auch nicht ausschliesslich mit Regenwasser nachfüllen. Ist bei Beachtung der obigen Ratschläge sowieso nicht möglich, weil es in der heissen Zeit dann einfach zu wenig Regenwasser gibt.

Beim __ Schilf oder bei den __ Rohrkolben kann ich nur zur Geduld raten: Sie brauchen etwas, bis sie Kolben bilden. Diese Kolben sorgen dann aber dafür, dass sich die Pflanzen im gesamten Teich verbreiten. Vorsicht ! Ich habe jegliches Schilf und die überwiegende Menge an Typha (minima) aus meinem Teich entfernt.

Bei den von Dir beschriebenen Pflanzen habe ich den Eindruck, dass es etwas wenig sein könnten - bin mir aber nicht sicher, weil die Aufzählung ja nicht quantitativ ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

*Dank an stefan*

Hallo Stefan

Herzlichen Dank  für die Ausführung


aber warum keine Kupferregenrohre (habe zwar nur normale Alu -Regenrohre ??   wenn manche Kupfersulfat(Kupfervitirol) in Ihren Teich geben --  oder hat es vielleicht andere Gründe??

mit meinen Pflanzen ---hast ja Recht --ist bestimmt zu wenig- !! werde es  bei Gelegenheit  ändern   !!



     Herzliche Grüße an alle und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Walter,

genau das isses  8) . Kupferionen sind ein Zellgift, und zwar für alle Lebewesen.  Ob die Leuts Kupfervitriol (??) in ihren Teich kippen, weiss ich nicht. Ich empfände das als eher dumm und erschreckend. Aber Kupfersulfat reicht schon.

Klar: Wenn ich vor der verhältnismässig geringen Kontaminierung warne, die von Kupferrohren ausgeht, bin ich natürlich auch - vie viele andere - strikt gegen Algenvernichter (enthalten fast alle Kupfersulfat) eingestellt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Walter, hallo StefanS,

@Walter
Ich denke Du hast normal verzinkte Regenrinnen und -fallrohre. Alu wäre schon sehr exotisch, üblich sind verzinkt, Kunststoff und Kupfer.

@StefanS
Die menge macht das Gift. Ein interesanter Link: http://www.indikator-labor.de/smtrink.htm 

Wir (Mensch) benötigen geringe Mengen an Kupfer und Zink, ansonsten gibt des Mängelerscheinungen. Größere Mengen führen schnell zu Vergiftungen. Kupfer- und Zinkrohr sind für die Trinkwasserversorgung zulässig, so das die Abgabe eigendlich nicht so sehr groß sein sollte.

Aber auch Bleirohre waren mal zulässig und sind heute verboten, sind aber leider in vielen alten Häusern noch in Benutzung.


Wie gesagt, die Menge macht das Gift.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo, will mich mal kurz zu Wort melden.
An Stefan : Kupfersulfat ist gleich Kupfervitriol
An FJack: Dosis venenum est, damit hast du ja recht. Auch Pflanzen benötigen Spurenelemente, aber eben nur Spuren von diesen Elementen. Und was der Mensch noch verträgt (Ohne gleich zu sterben),ist für viele Tiere und Pflanzen schon lebensbedrohlich. Cu-Ionen in einer Konzentration, welche Algen abtötet, ist auch für etliche Pflanzen schädlich.
So jetzt bitte keine neue Diskussion über Kupfer. Wollte es halt nur nochmal sagen.
a guts nächtle, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Eugen,

    ! Gab es nicht mel Krimis, bei denen die Leuts mit Kupfervitriol vergiftet wurden ? Da war ich doch glatt der Meinung, Kupfervitriol sei schon stärkerer Stoff, ich bitte um Entschuldigung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

hallo stefan - hallo walter,

das problem mit den kupferrohren würde ich eher als niedrig einstufen. auf dem kupfer bildet sich in relativ kurzer zeit eine oberflächenpatina welche jegliche anreicherung des wassers unterbindet.

dazu habe ich bereits praktische erfahrungen - sprich in der anfangszeit meines teiches habe ich den auslauf meines bachlaufes über ein kupferblech geführt, damals aus unkentniss - dieses blech ist heute noch an ort und stelle - wenn ich algen im teich habe ist sowohl das blech wie auch die weiterführung dieses wassers schön mit algen belegt - in der gleichen intensität wie andere stellen - dies führt bei mir zu der erkentniss daß keine kupferinhalte abgetragen werden.

dagegen wiederum spricht daß, auf dächern welche veralgte ziegeln haben und die kamineinfassung aus kupferblech ist - in fliesrichtung vom kupferblech das dach einen hellen algenfreien streifen bekommt ???

dies sind zumindest meine erfahrungen in bezug auf kupfer.

was die restliche einleitung des regenwassers betrifft teile ich die bedenken von stefan - aber wie gesagt es ist immer eine frage der verhältnissmäßigkeit der mengen.

sollte eine ausreichend dimensieonierte filteranlage und genügend pflanzen vorhanden sein und die wasserhärte beobachtet werden sehe ich die einleitung als machbar an.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

stimmt schon: Ich halte die Belastung durch Kupferionen für gering. Ob vernachlässigbar - darauf würde ich mich nicht festlegen wollen. Auch die Verwendung von Regenwasser lehne ich durchaus nicht ab.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

